

Co-working and living spaces in Portland, OR? - tommaxwell

Hi HNers,<p>I&#x27;m starting a new blog which will cover co-working and living spaces, as well as the people that use them. I plan on relying heavily on photo essays, textual blog posts, and video; travel will be necessary.<p>My question is, can anyone here recommend co-working spaces that I should check out in Portland? And if so, could any of you put me in touch with those behind the spaces, so I could get the chance to talk to them and potentially visit their spaces?<p>For my background on what I&#x27;m doing with this project, check out the crowdfunding campaign: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;forcerealfundraising.com&#x2F;nomadic-hackers
======
tdenney
There are a lot of co-working locations in Portland and I think the list
continues to grow. There are all types from small startups, incubators, and
hackerspaces. It has been a few years since I was involved in Portland's tech
community but here are a few I can remember: OTBC:
[http://www.otbc.org/](http://www.otbc.org/) Nedspace:
[http://nedspace.com/](http://nedspace.com/) PIE:
[http://www.piepdx.com/](http://www.piepdx.com/) Portland Startup Incubator:
[http://www.pdx.edu/accelerator/](http://www.pdx.edu/accelerator/) Collective
Agency: [http://collectiveagency.co/](http://collectiveagency.co/) Flux:
[http://fluxlab.io/](http://fluxlab.io/) ADX:
[http://www.adxportland.com/](http://www.adxportland.com/)

Silicon Florist is the premier blog on Portland's startup scene.
[http://siliconflorist.com/](http://siliconflorist.com/)

Calagator is an aggregator for events:
[http://calagator.org/](http://calagator.org/)

Calagator also provides a list of venues:
[http://calagator.org/venues?all=1](http://calagator.org/venues?all=1)

~~~
tommaxwell
Thanks! Much appreciated.

~~~
tdenney
Sure thing! As for actual people to contact.
[http://twitter.com/turoczy](http://twitter.com/turoczy) is the writer for
Silicon Florist and has ties to Pie.
[https://twitter.com/stevemorris](https://twitter.com/stevemorris) is the
director of OTBC.

